# Kontakt db file causes Kontakt to crash



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

So I just discovered that my Kontakt 5 database is causing Kontakt to crash. Removing the Kontakt folder under Appdata/Local/Native Instruments let Kontakt load up. Of course, now I have an empty database.

Is there a way to 'rebuild' the Kontakt database file so I can put it back in the db folder?

Or, how can I populate the database with some info automatically? Is there a way for some libraries?

Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2018)

Of course, Options->Database.


----------



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

But the problem is that I cannot open Kontakt with that particular database in the db folder. It crashes with that database.


----------



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

On a side note, how great would it be if NI required all instruments made for Kontakt to have key tags defined. Categorizing libraries is a huge task for the end user.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2018)

If you deleted the database file, this is the only way to rebuild it...


----------



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks. I wondered if there might be a way to fix the db file external to kontakt.

Oh well.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2018)

Nope, you can't. Hence, you gotta rebuild it from scratch.

But if you've already tagged a bunch of instruments - that information is stored in them. Not in the database file. So when you rebuild the database, it should pick up all those tags you did.


----------



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

Can you elaborate on the steps to "rebuild" the db? I have tried the "Update", and the "Scan", but I do not get anything showing, except under "Presets", from the Kontakt factory library. Nothing shows under Instruments.

Thanks.


----------



## lahatte (Nov 24, 2018)

Nevermind. I see you point it to a folder containing Kontakt libraries, and click "Update".


----------

